# CubeTwister scripts, anyone?



## Liquorice (May 29, 2016)

Hi,
I'm having a lot of fun with the CubeTwister program, and I was wondering if anyone have additional cube animations to use in CubeTwister. I am searching a hollow 3x3 cube with stickers only, so stickers on the back can be seen, like this one: http://i.imgur.com/vfUOjbi.jpg
or a transparent 3x3 or a cube with inner stickers, so they can be seen when cubies are removed.
Btw, I found some other fun cubes in this thread:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...-parity-algorithms-for-big-cubes.22969/page-2
Happy cubing / Liquorice


----------

